# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Thedogsmeow Poetry

## thedogsmeow

I'll be posting my poetry in this thread.  Here's a poem I just got done writing.  I'd really appreciate your feedback!

*Behind the Smile
*© Valia 2009

You see a smile
and equate it with happy
'cause assuming the obvious 
is always so easy

Did you ever think
there could be more than meets the eye?
tucked in the depths of perception
could be quite a surprise

What's hiding behind the smile?
a person you'll never know
can't see past the facade
so it will never show

smile in the sun
walking in flower filled fields
things seem so bright out here
how do you really feel?

turning a corner
like a page out of a book
with a big wave and grin
give a happy look

What's hiding behind the smile?
a person you'll never know
can't see past the facade
so it will never show

fly over mountains
passing friends along the way
but do you feel happy
at the end of the day?

go through the motions
"hi how are you?" i'm doing well.
said it a million times
but how many can tell?

What's hiding behind the smile?
a person you'll never know
can't see past the facade
so it will never show

----------


## Afterglow

Nice job!

Not bad at all  ::D:  I think many people will be able to relate to it

----------


## thedogsmeow

Thank you  :smiley:   I read a few of your poems in your poetry thread and I think they're really good!

----------


## Afterglow

Thanks! Appreciate the feedback  :smiley:

----------

